# Events



## Oliver1992 (Feb 7, 2013)

Any event or anything in or around Newcastle / south shields


----------



## Casper (Feb 8, 2013)

None organised that I know of - why not create an event, suggest a meeting point in Newcastle, and get the word out!


----------



## Oliver1992 (Feb 8, 2013)

That bloody good idea my friend lol , il create one tomorrow


----------



## Casper (Feb 9, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi oliver. Pleased you are back on form. Get it arranged !  pm me if you want some help.


----------

